

Tutorial – Arduino and ILI9325 colour TFT LCD modules - platz
http://tronixstuff.wordpress.com/2013/04/26/tutorial-arduino-and-ili9325-colour-tft-lcd-modules/

======
loser777
Doesn't this take the fun out of generating an [analog] video signal from a
microcontroller though? Where's the cycle-counting timing goodness?

Kidding aside, this looks like a fantastic toy to play around with.

~~~
platz
Gotta start somewhere ;). I'l see how it goes, have two LCD's ordered and on
the way now.

